# Why is Conley being call the "most nba ready" Pg in this draft???



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

He's played 1 year of college, and hasn't played major games without a superstar big man. There's only been 1 college player who has been successful, after only playing 1 year in college. I think he'll be good, but he's not the most NBA ready, he might be the only pure PG, but he doesn't have the most upside among PGs in this draft either.

Acie Law on the other hand has 4 years of college, on his belt, has had his team on his back, and put them in a respectable situation, and has been clutch in big games, he might not be a pure PG, but isn't he 1 of only 2 PGs, who has had 2 14ast games. He has good size, and is pretty athletic himself, IMO, he's the most NBA ready PG, he might not have the upside of Conley, but I would much rather have a 4 year PG, running my team, instead of a 19 year old PG.


----------



## silverpaw1786 (Mar 11, 2004)

Quote whoever's calling him the most NBA ready PG, I've only heard "most talented" etc.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

I think he is the most NBA ready. I see Law as more of a shooting guard.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Because this draft probably has the weakest group of points in recent years


----------



## noballer07 (Jul 4, 2006)

Some of them might say that because of his assist to turnover ratio at Ohio State (3 to 1), which is very important for a point guard and that he is the most pure point guard in the draft. I do agree however that Acie Law is the most NBA ready point.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

HB said:


> Because this draft probably has the weakest group of points in recent years


Thats another thing, would people be comparing him to Chris Paul, if he was in next years draft (derrick Rose, Tywon lawson, O.j Mayo)?


----------



## JoeOtter15 (Apr 22, 2005)

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> He's played 1 year of college, and hasn't played major games without a superstar big man. There's only been 1 college player who has been successful, after only playing 1 year in college. I think he'll be good, but he's not the most NBA ready, he might be the only pure PG, but he doesn't have the most upside among PGs in this draft either.
> 
> Acie Law on the other hand has 4 years of college, on his belt, has had his team on his back, and put them in a respectable situation, and has been clutch in big games, he might not be a pure PG, but isn't he 1 of only 2 PGs, who has had 2 14ast games. He has good size, and is pretty athletic himself, IMO, he's the most NBA ready PG, he might not have the upside of Conley, but I would much rather have a 4 year PG, running my team, instead of a 19 year old PG.


OT- that quote in your sig is ridiculous...:lol:


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> Thats another thing, would people be comparing him to Chris Paul, if he was in next years draft (derrick Rose, Tywon lawson, O.j Mayo)?


Well unless his style of play changed drastically, then probably...


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

The only reason he's in this draft is that there are at least ten teams desperate for point guards in this draft and noone for them to reach for.I'm not convinced that Crittendon can play the point and at the best it'll be a couple of years before anyone knows.Law strikes me as the cliched shooting guard in a point guard's body,but you're going to know what he is on the NBA level really soon.Personally I think COnley either doesn't have good passing ability or he lacks the desire to pass the ball.He should be able to penetrate in the NBA,but it's hard to believe that he's going to be able to finish there when he wasn't superb at that in college.I think he's going to be good,but all of these guys are the beneficiaries of a demand for point guards that vastly exceeds the supply.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Conley has a 3/1 assist to turnover ratio and he can't pass? Come on. Why is this picking up steam?

Conley is the most NBA ready because he's the only NBA quality point guard in this draft. He's also much better than most people here think.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

ya its the 3-1 assist/to ratio
and the fact that he led his team to the national championship

even though I still think Acie Law is the most NBA ready but i would definatly choose Conley ahead of him


----------



## Blazed (May 24, 2006)

fjkdsi said:


> *[Conley] led his team to the national championship*


Uh...Last time I checked it was GREG ODEN that lead Ohio State to the National Championship game. Conley was along for the ride.


----------



## Kid Chocolate (Jun 17, 2005)

Blazed said:


> Uh...Last time I checked it was GREG ODEN that lead Ohio State to the National Championship game. Conley was along for the ride.



You sure about that?


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

Kid Chocolate said:


> You sure about that?



it was Oden, you win with defense and big men, what is Oden?


----------



## Kid Chocolate (Jun 17, 2005)

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> it was Oden, you win with defense and big men, what is Oden?


So if you subtracted Conley they would still go as far?


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

Kid Chocolate said:


> So if you subtracted Conley they would still go as far?



They still had a solid PG in that Butler dude, so yeah.


----------



## Kid Chocolate (Jun 17, 2005)

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> They still had a solid PG in that Butler dude, so yeah.


So you're just a Conley-hater?


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

Kid Chocolate said:


> So you're just a Conley-hater?



no, I think he's very good, just overrated.


----------



## Kid Chocolate (Jun 17, 2005)

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> no, I think he's very good, just overrated.



Then how can you say Ohio State would have been fine without Conley?


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

Kid Chocolate said:


> Then how can you say Ohio State would have been fine without Conley?



well I would feel comfortable with a 7 foot monster in the middle.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> no, I think he's very good, *just overrated*.


Unless your Hawks select him. Then you probably won't think that right? :wink: :biggrin:


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> They still had a solid PG in that Butler dude, so yeah.


But not National Championship Game solid. And not Big Ten Champion solid.

Oden picked up a ton of cheap fouls this year and sat on the bench for long stretches of games. I would venture to guess that if you asked every player on that team who was the leader, you would get as many Mike Conley's as you got Greg Oden's.

In the big games at the end of the year, Mike Conley was there:

vs. Wisconsin in the final Big Ten game of the season: 35 minutes, 11/4/6 (2 TO)(final score was 49-48. stats are good for that. He also hit the game winner)

vs. Wisconsin in the Big Ten Tournament Final: 35 minutes 18/8/6 (4 TO)

vs. Xavier in the Second Round of NCAAs: 43 minutes 21/4/5 (2 TO)

vs. Tennessee in Sweet 16: 34 minutes 17/6/7 (1 TO)

vs. Memphis in Elite 8: 40 minutes 19/2/4 (5 TO, ouch)

vs. Georgetown in Final 4: 39 minutes 15/6/5 (1 TO)

vs. Florida in Final: 34 minutes 20/6/3 (2 TO)

Damn good in all of those games. How about big early season games?

@ UNC: 8 points 8 assists
@ Florida: 13 points 7 assists 5 rebounds
@ Wisconsin: 7 points 5 assists 3 rebounds
vs. Tennessee: 16 points 4 assists 4 rebounds

Notice a trend here? Conley started scoring a TON at the end of the year because he realized he could and his 3 point shot got a little better. He made major strides. Look at those first 3 big games and you see what kind of player he was when he arrived on campus. Look at his March and April and you see why he has that incredible potential. He could be Tony Parker with more vision.

Oden by the way played 18 minutes vs. Tennessee, 24 minutes vs. Memphis, and 20 minutes vs. Georgetown. Just to let you know, those were all big time Conley games, and also elimination games in the NCAA tournament.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

yes Oden is the best player on Ohio St but Ron Lewis and Conley had to carry the load with the rest of the team being incosistent and Oden in fould trouble during the tournament

Conley didn't have as much playing time and responsibility early in the season but as the season progressed and Thad Matta got his rotations down Conley really embraced his role and started playin more up to his potential....
so ya those games that Nimrietz mentioned are Conley real stats IMO...


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Looking for answers to who the Hawks will take at #3 led me to this gem from the OP's hometown Atlanta Journal Constitution



> *"He's the quintessential point guard,"* Grizzlies director of player personnel Tony Barone Sr. told reporters in Memphis after watching Conley work out. "You won't find another point guard, in terms of what you're looking for in a *[true] point guard.* He's got every single characteristic that you're looking for. He's cerebral in terms of his approach. *He really sees the floor.* He has outstanding quickness, excellent ball-handler, knocks down the shot, really had the ability to read the defense.
> 
> "I had fun watching his tapes and what he does in games. This kid will knock down shots, yes. He'll get to the free-throw line, which is also key for point guards. And he'll push the ball every single time."
> 
> ...


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

Nimreitz said:


> Conley has a 3/1 assist to turnover ratio and he can't pass? Come on. Why is this picking up steam?
> 
> Conley is the most NBA ready because he's the only NBA quality point guard in this draft. He's also much better than most people here think.


The assist to turnover ratio tells us he's productive. I'm not convinced Conley can throw the entry pass, I can't count the number of times I saw Oden clearly open enough in the lane without the ball landing in his hands. I don't know if this was the plan or what, but Conley did not feed the big man enough for my liking. He'll be great at driving and kicking, he's very efficient and rarely makes a bad play however I'm still not convinced he can work in a half court set feeding the bigman. Nobody has convinced me otherwise, nor has watching more of my tapes.

Having said that, he's certainly the best PG prospect in this draft. No doubt. Crittenton over dribbles and doesn't use his athleticism enough. Law hasn't convinced me he's a true PG.


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

girllovesthegame said:


> Unless your Hawks select him. Then you probably won't think that right? :wink: :biggrin:


:lol: i wanna hear his response


----------



## I Own 2 Microwaves (May 30, 2007)

why do people hate Conley but love Lawson so much?


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

Who is the most NBA ready PG in this draft? Please dont say Acie Law or Crittenton...

Conley isnt at the Chris Paul/Deon Williams level, but he is by far the most NBA ready PG in this draft. I dont think Law is a PG and Crittenton needs a lot of work to get to Conley's level as a floor general. 

Conley is going to have a lot of adjusting to do, but I can think of one player who Conley can model his game after... Tony Parker.


----------



## noballer07 (Jul 4, 2006)

TucsonClip said:


> Who is the most NBA ready PG in this draft? Please dont say Acie Law or Crittenton...
> 
> Conley isnt at the Chris Paul/Deon Williams level, but he is by far the most NBA ready PG in this draft. I dont think Law is a PG and Crittenton needs a lot of work to get to Conley's level as a floor general.
> 
> Conley is going to have a lot of adjusting to do, but I can think of one player who Conley can model his game after... Tony Parker.


Do you even know what they mean by "NBA-ready?" An NBA-ready prospect has played 3-4 years in college and has refined his game almost to a tee, sometimes down to the point where there's almost no upside or potential left. Conley has a lot of potential but he's NOT ready to have an impact at the point guard position in the NBA. He's only played one year in college...point guards have not done well in their first few seasons coming in as freshman in college. His jumpshot needs work. The point guard position is the most important on the floor and the NBA game is much different than the college game. Conley needed all of the development and refinement he could get because he is definitely NOT NBA-ready. If you want to talk about NBA-ready point guards, talk about Acie Law or Ramon Sessions, even Aaron Brooks. All of these guys are experienced and have refined their game. If the draft wasn't all about potential, we would see Law taken over Conley, trust me.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

I Own 2 Microwaves said:


> why do people hate Conley but love Lawson so much?



I always thought it was the other way around, theres obviously alot of conley butt kissers, in here, and in the media.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

Nimreitz said:


> Looking for answers to who the Hawks will take at #3 led me to this gem from the OP's hometown Atlanta Journal Constitution



see if the Hawks do keep their picks, they're gonna be forced to take a forword one way or another. If we pick Conley at 3, Hawes, Noah, Wright, Yi, will all most likely be gona, and we'll be force to take a Thad young, or Julian Wright at 11, which we definitly don't need. So if your gonna have to take a forword anyways, why not take the best one avaliabe, and then take your Pg at 11, who is more "nba ready".

Atlanta hasn't found a vauble trading partner, the Gasol, for the 3 and childress, is a possibilty, and they been talking to Denver about Camby, but they see to be asking for alot.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

The problem with this board is that people are rarely held accountable for their statements. In a few months we get to see just how NBA ready Conley is


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

HB said:


> The problem with this board is that people are rarely held accountable for their statements. In a few months we get to see just how NBA ready Conley is


I'll go on the record as saying Conley will be a productive rookie PG and have a solid career. Obviously I'm a bit biased as an Ohio State fan, but I've gotten a chance to watch him play a lot, and he honestly can get wherever he wants on a basketball court... which is an underrated skill for a PG. He's a distributor and a great decision maker. He can also get to the hoop and finish (40 inch vertical helps, nice touch too). Ohio State certainly wasn't a one man show, and proved to be successful even without the big guy.

I think people say he's the most NBA ready PG draft because he simply is... one year in college or not.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

Dornado said:


> I'll go on the record as saying Conley will be a productive rookie PG and have a solid career. Obviously I'm a bit biased as an Ohio State fan, but I've gotten a chance to watch him play a lot, and he honestly can get wherever he wants on a basketball court... which is an underrated skill for a PG. He's a distributor and a great decision maker. He can also get to the hoop and finish (40 inch vertical helps, nice touch too). Ohio State certainly wasn't a one man show, and proved to be successful even without the big guy.
> 
> I think people say he's the most NBA ready PG draft because he simply is... one year in college or not.



I'm not saying he isn't gonna be good, I think he'll be very good. Just that saying he's the most nba ready Pg, over a 4 year PG, in the draft as well, is kinda pushing it.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

noballer07 said:


> Do you even know what they mean by "NBA-ready?" An NBA-ready prospect has played 3-4 years in college and has refined his game almost to a tee, sometimes down to the point where there's almost no upside or potential left. Conley has a lot of potential but he's NOT ready to have an impact at the point guard position in the NBA. He's only played one year in college...point guards have not done well in their first few seasons coming in as freshman in college.


Just because he is a freshman he cant have an impact in the NBA? Can you please tell me what PG in this draft will have more of an impact on his team in the NBA than Conley, who will probably start for most teams in the lottery? If you are referring to Acie Law, tell me how he is a NBA ready PG?



> His jumpshot needs work. The point guard position is the most important on the floor and the NBA game is much different than the college game. Conley needed all of the development and refinement he could get because he is definitely NOT NBA-ready. If you want to talk about NBA-ready point guards, talk about Acie Law or Ramon Sessions, even Aaron Brooks. All of these guys are experienced and have refined their game. If the draft wasn't all about potential, we would see Law taken over Conley, trust me.


Please, Brooks, Sessions, and Law are not NBA ready PGs. Law doesnt really have a position, he isnt a PG and he isnt a SG. I really dont even think law is a combo guard. You want to talk about an NBA point guard and you mention Brooks? He is a speed deamon who cant control a NCAA offense, let alone a NBA one. Go watch game tape of Brooks from his first 3 years. I dont even need to talk about Sessions...


----------



## noballer07 (Jul 4, 2006)

TucsonClip said:


> Just because he is a freshman he cant have an impact in the NBA? Can you please tell me what PG in this draft will have more of an impact on his team in the NBA than Conley, who will probably start for most teams in the lottery? If you are referring to Acie Law, tell me how he is a NBA ready PG?
> 
> 
> 
> Please, Brooks, Sessions, and Law are not NBA ready PGs. Law doesnt really have a position, he isnt a PG and he isnt a SG. I really dont even think law is a combo guard. You want to talk about an NBA point guard and you mention Brooks? He is a speed deamon who cant control a NCAA offense, let alone a NBA one. Go watch game tape of Brooks from his first 3 years. I dont even need to talk about Sessions...


You really have the concepts of "NBA ready" and "talented" mixed up. I agree that Conley is the most pure point guard available in this draft, but he's not the most NBA ready. The guy is one year removed from high school for godsakes. He's got talent but he doesn't have the experience that Acie Law or Sessions or Brooks has. They have seen several different defenses and playsets etc. They are more ready. Their point guard skills may not be as good as Conley's are, but that experience that they have had will make the transition much easier, hence they are more "NBA-ready." Now does that mean that he won't do well early on- I don't know, probably not. He might prove to be a quick learner, making the transition as smooth as possible.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

noballer07 said:


> You really have the concepts of "NBA ready" and "talented" mixed up. I agree that Conley is the most pure point guard available in this draft, but he's not the most NBA ready. The guy is one year removed from high school for godsakes. He's got talent but he doesn't have the experience that Acie Law or Sessions or Brooks has. They have seen several different defenses and playsets etc. They are more ready. Their point guard skills may not be as good as Conley's are, but that experience that they have had will make the transition much easier, hence they are more "NBA-ready." Now does that mean that he won't do well early on- I don't know, probably not. He might prove to be a quick learner, making the transition as smooth as possible.


I am a believer that when entering the NBA your skills take over, not your expierence from college. Go back and look at last year's draft, the guys with the best talent played more minutes and performed better than those with more experience but less talent. 

All of these guys are rookies and have *NO* NBA experience, their talent is going to earn them playing time not their experience from college. Mike Conley has the best skillset out of any PG in this draft. Those skills translate into the NBA, not how many years or minutes he played. Does Aaron Brooks being a disappointment for 3 years make him more NBA ready? Does Acie Law not having a position make him more NBA ready?

Mike Conley is 19 years old, but if I had to pick any PG in this draft to come in and run my team from day 1 as a rookie, it is him.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

TucsonClip said:


> I am a believer that when entering the NBA your skills take over, not your expierence from college.


I think that is a key point when it comes to drafting someone. You have to look at skills first, then at everything else because those are things that depend on too many factors.


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

noballer07 said:


> You really have the concepts of "NBA ready" and "talented" mixed up. I agree that Conley is the most pure point guard available in this draft, but he's not the most NBA ready. The guy is one year removed from high school for godsakes. He's got talent but he doesn't have the experience that Acie Law or Sessions or Brooks has. They have seen several different defenses and playsets etc. They are more ready. Their point guard skills may not be as good as Conley's are, but that experience that they have had will make the transition much easier, hence they are more "NBA-ready." Now does that mean that he won't do well early on- I don't know, probably not. He might prove to be a quick learner, making the transition as smooth as possible.


Sort of like how Sheldon Williams was more NBA ready than LaMarcus Aldridge, Bargnani and Tyrus. Or maybe like how Ike Diogu and Sean May were more ready than Charlie Villanueva or any of the other young superior players of the 05 draft. Hell even like how Josh Childress was more ready than Luol Deng. Oh and I forgot that BYU center Rafael Araujo, he was definitly more ready than Al Jefferson.


----------



## noballer07 (Jul 4, 2006)

I never said being NBA ready is better than having potential and talent. Look at the past few top picks; they were either underclassmen or out of high school. I was distinguishing between being what scouts call NBA-ready and having talent; Conley is not NBA-ready. Like I said, does that mean he won't do well-no. I think he'll have the best impact out of all of the point guards in the draft, just not early on.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

Honestly, I think Conley will have the biggest impact out of any PG early on.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

bruno34115 said:


> Sort of like how Sheldon Williams was more NBA ready than LaMarcus Aldridge, Bargnani and Tyrus. Or maybe like how Ike Diogu and Sean May were more ready than Charlie Villanueva or any of the other young superior players of the 05 draft. Hell even like how Josh Childress was more ready than Luol Deng. Oh and I forgot that BYU center Rafael Araujo, he was definitly more ready than Al Jefferson.


:greatjob:

Has it occured to others that Conley might also be a project. Just because he is the best point in a draft that doesnt have many good points, isnt enough reason to think he is going to come into the NBA and have a great season


----------



## Jenness (Apr 18, 2007)

Who is saying or has said that Conley is the most nba-ready point guard? I've heard no such thing. I think you're either making things up or mistaking opinions about him being the best point guard prospect for the most ready.


----------



## Jwill55gRizZ (Jun 8, 2003)

*Acie Law Will be a top 5 player when this Draft is Done*

When this Draft is over and done with Acie Law IV will be the best point guard in the draft, and I do not understand why people do not think he is the best guard period in this draft. 

- The guy was ranked the best point guard in the entire nation
- The guy hit game winner after game winner for A&M
- Had a great A/T ratio
- Was Clutch in big games (outside missing the layup to allow them to go deep in the tournament against a Memphis team that went deep in the tournament 
- He Has everything you want from a point guard (size, leadership, ball handling, creativity, defense on the ball)

He is better than Michael Conley Jr. (i know you will all disagree. That's fine) 

When it is all said and done, he will be the best guard in the draft.. And with Durant, Oden, and Wright, will be the talk of the 07 Draft. Imagine the open shots he will get on teams between 10-20

Discuss..


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: Acie Law Will be a top 5 player when this Draft is Done*

He or any of the other guys could be the best point guard in this draft and still suck out loud.


----------



## Jenness (Apr 18, 2007)

It's hard to say what kind of player Conley will become. He has his positives and negatives and each are big enough that there is a lot of doubt. However, what I like about him is that he has that rarest of ability to penetrate looking like he's running at 85 percent full speed, fully under control and then finish with high efficiency around the basket. Tony Parker has it, so does Chris Paul, the ability to look like you're not rushing things and still beat your man.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

> By Adrian Wojnarowski, Yahoo! Sports
> June 25, 2007
> 
> THREE'S TOO MUCH FOR CONLEY
> ...


what does that say....BRICKS!


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> what does that say....BRICKS!


i think that means he missed the shots.

i think.
-----

conley is being called the most nba ready over acie because he is more talented than acie


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I dont get why Memphis would want Conley, when Lowry is still on the team. I thought they were happy with his progress until the unfortunate accident


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

Pimped Out said:


> i think that means he missed the shots.
> 
> i think.
> -----
> ...



that means, he missed everything but the backboard.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

HB said:


> I dont get why Memphis would want Conley, when Lowry is still on the team. I thought they were happy with his progress until the unfortunate accident



They don't want him, they're bluffing, to try to get Atlanta to take him at 3, so they can get Horford.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

Conley's got all the potential to become and NBA Star. He's got the quick, dashing moves to the basket. the knowledge, and the passing ability. if he brushes up on shooting, he really could become a second coming of chauncey billups.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> that means, he missed everything but the backboard.


no it doesnt.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

Pimped Out said:


> no it doesnt.



YES IT DOES!:curse:


----------



## TheTruth34 (Jul 22, 2006)

im from indianapolis where Conley comes from and i saw Conley and Tinsley at the gym hooping and Conley was owning him in both team and one on games.

i mean yea sure Tinsley sucks in the NBA. but still a high school kid whoopin on a nba starter...impressive!( this was before the OSU run)


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> They don't want him, they're bluffing, to try to get Atlanta to take him at 3, so they can get Horford.


So who does Memphis take then? Yi? Noah?


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Nimreitz said:


> So who does Memphis take then? Yi? Noah?


Swap picks with Atlanta.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Memphis wants Conley. Everything else you here is a smokescreen. My guess is that if Atlanta takes Yi, Memphis still takes Conley.

I also think Atlanta is going to take Stuckey at 11 not Law or J Crit.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

I think in the end Atlanta listens to some offers and decides on Conley, they cant get their pg next year because they dont have a #1. Conley to the Hawks and Memphis takes Horford, that's how i see it.


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

Whatever happens, we can all rely on the fact that Atlanta's draft picks will turn out to be disappointments.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

unluckyseventeen said:


> Whatever happens, we can all rely on the fact that Atlanta's draft picks will turn out to be disappointments.


I dont know. Toronto, Portland, Golden State, were any teams more laughed at than them and now they seem to be putting together pretty good clubs.


----------



## noballer07 (Jul 4, 2006)

unluckyseventeen said:


> Whatever happens, we can all rely on the fact that Atlanta's draft picks will turn out to be disappointments.


You might also be thinking of the Clippers :laugh:


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

unluckyseventeen said:


> Whatever happens, we can all rely on the fact that Atlanta's draft picks will turn out to be disappointments.


Yes Josh Smith has been so disappointing


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

TucsonClip said:


> Just because he is a freshman he cant have an impact in the NBA? Can you please tell me what PG in this draft will have more of an impact on his team in the NBA than Conley, who will probably start for most teams in the lottery? If you are referring to Acie Law, tell me how he is a NBA ready PG?
> 
> 
> 
> Please, Brooks, Sessions, and Law are not NBA ready PGs. Law doesnt really have a position, he isnt a PG and he isnt a SG. I really dont even think law is a combo guard. You want to talk about an NBA point guard and you mention Brooks? He is a speed deamon who cant control a NCAA offense, let alone a NBA one. Go watch game tape of Brooks from his first 3 years. I dont even need to talk about Sessions...


You pretty much just owned that noballer guuy. More college playing years do not make you more NBA-ready.


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

noballer07 said:


> You might also be thinking of the Clippers :laugh:


It's quite depressing.


----------



## noballer07 (Jul 4, 2006)

dmilesai said:


> You pretty much just owned that noballer guuy. More college playing years do not make you more NBA-ready.


You know, you could at least contribute to the topic instead of sitting around like you're his lackey. You must be another person that doesn't understand the concept of NBA-ready. NBA-ready is a *term* used by scouts to describe how much college experience players have had. Go check out nbadraft.net and take a look at the NBA-ready meters for certain players. There's a reason why Mike Conley's and Brandan Wright's meters are low...they don't have experience. There's a reason why Nick Young's meter is lower than someone like Derrick Byars or Alando Tucker...they've been in college for 4 years and have refined their game. Greg Oden and Kevin Durant are exceptions because they have refined their game and learned so quickly in that one year they've been there. He may have his own definition but this is how scouts classify players.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

noballer07 said:


> You must be another person that doesn't understand the concept of NBA-ready. NBA-ready is a *term* used by scouts to describe how much college experience players have had.


No offense, but NBA ready doesnt mean how much college experience a player has, so you must be one of those people. NBA ready mean that they could step foot on an NBA court right now and play against NBA competition without too many problems. Is Greg Oden NBA ready? I say yes, but according to your definition he isnt, because he doesnt have much college experience.

Mike Conley locked down Big-10 experienced PGs as a freshman. Conley lead the Big-10 is assists, steals, assist to turnover ratio, and finish 5th in FG %? What more did you want him to do as a freshman?



> Greg Oden and Kevin Durant are exceptions because they have refined their game and learned so quickly in that one year they've been there. He may have his own definition but this is how scouts classify players.


How did Greg Oden refine his game in college? He was injured the entire year and played with one hand for a few weeks, if not most of the season.


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

noballer07 said:


> You know, you could at least contribute to the topic instead of sitting around like you're his lackey. You must be another person that doesn't understand the concept of NBA-ready. NBA-ready is a *term* used by scouts to describe how much college experience players have had. Go check out nbadraft.net and take a look at the NBA-ready meters for certain players. There's a reason why Mike Conley's and Brandan Wright's meters are low...they don't have experience. There's a reason why Nick Young's meter is lower than someone like Derrick Byars or Alando Tucker...they've been in college for 4 years and have refined their game. Greg Oden and Kevin Durant are exceptions because they have refined their game and learned so quickly in that one year they've been there. He may have his own definition but this is how scouts classify players.


Wow...So Greg Oden refined his game in college? He's one of the two that refined his game in college? He may have improved his left hand and that is about it.

It's pretty clear that Mike Conley Jr. is much more "refined" as a point guard than Aaron Brooks or Ramon Sessions. At the end of the year he, along with Ron Lewis, LED his team to the championship game. Just because he is a freshman it doesn't mean he doesn't have an NBA-ready game. Don't even try and compare a freshman point guard that reached the championship to a freshman small forward that was a role player for an overrated team. Conley Jr. and Wright's "nba-readiness" aren't even close.

Also, please don't tell me you're judging this on the NBAdraft.net NBA Ready category.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

dmilesai said:


> Elton Brand sucks.


When did the Clippers draft Brand?


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Well the last time Atlanta drafted an all-star many of the people here had not been born.I don't think many people could guess who it was although he's still listed as an active player after returning to the league late last year.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

Diable said:


> Well the last time Atlanta drafted an all-star many of the people here had not been born.I don't think many people could guess who it was although he's still listed as an active player after returning to the league late last year.


If that 3rd pick goes to the T-wolves a pg may not be the pick there, Conley may have to wait a pick or two.


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

cpawfan said:


> When did the Clippers draft Brand?


Fixed. I wasn't thinking obviously.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

dmilesai said:


> Fixed. I wasn't thinking obviously.


Try again


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

noballer07 said:


> You know, you could at least contribute to the topic instead of sitting around like you're his lackey. You must be another person that doesn't understand the concept of NBA-ready. NBA-ready is a *term* used by scouts to describe how much college experience players have had. Go check out nbadraft.net and take a look at the NBA-ready meters for certain players. There's a reason why Mike Conley's and Brandan Wright's meters are low...they don't have experience. There's a reason why Nick Young's meter is lower than someone like Derrick Byars or Alando Tucker...they've been in college for 4 years and have refined their game. Greg Oden and Kevin Durant are exceptions because they have refined their game and learned so quickly in that one year they've been there. He may have his own definition but this is how scouts classify players.


thats more blatantly wrong then o.iatl's comment about bricks only being allowed to hit the backboard


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Diable said:


> Well the last time Atlanta drafted an all-star many of the people here had not been born.I don't think many people could guess who it was although he's still listed as an active player after returning to the league late last year.


Pau Gasol?


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

HB said:


> The problem with this board is that people are rarely held accountable for their statements. In a few months we get to see just how NBA ready Conley is


Sup, HB. Start holding me accountable.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Nimreitz said:


> Sup, HB. Start holding me accountable.


Lol guess I am the one in the wrong. Decent numbers no doubt for the minutes he is playing, but I dont even know if he is better than Lowry


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

what is he playing, 12 minutes a game? Puhlease.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

HB said:


> Lol guess I am the one in the wrong. Decent numbers no doubt for the minutes he is playing, but I dont even know if he is better than Lowry


Lowry's pretty damn good.

We already know that both are better than Stoudamire, who looks just cooked right now.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

He is much better than Lowry as a PG. However, Lowry is a game impact player. Lowry makes a lot of winning plays. I see Lowry playing a role similar to Barbosa as his shot improves. He will back up Conley and play along side him to close out games.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

HKF said:


> what is he playing, 12 minutes a game? Puhlease.


So that makes his 6.5/5 less impressive? 5/1 Assist to turnover ratio too by the way.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I don't believe his numbers would be world-beaters if he had to play against starting PG's night and night out. So no, until he plays over 20 minutes per night, his numbers are meaningless to me.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

MemphisX said:


> He is much better than Lowry as a PG. However, Lowry is a game impact player. Lowry makes a lot of winning plays. I see Lowry playing a role similar to Barbosa as his shot improves. He will back up Conley and play along side him to close out games.


Agreed that Lowry is perfect for the spark-off-the-bench type rather than as a starter. Lowry's a scoring guard, just not in the traditional NBA-style three-point-chucker way. He's more of a running back than a "pure" point guard.

Of the three, Conley's the best distributor almost by default. Which is why he needs to start eventually, especially in _this_ offense.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

I still love Conley's game, and do think he's going to be a great point guard. 

I'm wondering if part of playing Lowry so many minutes is just a way to showcase him to get trade interest up. Because it seems really unlikely that the Grizzlies would keep two PGs who are that good and neither of whom can really play SG in the NBA as a long-term strategy. Eventually one of them would have to get real starter's minutes, and that would leave the other guy with too few minutes to be happy. So as I said, maybe the idea is convince someone in need (Minnesota, for example?) to make a deal, then to finish off the year with one vet in Stoudamire and an obvious successor in Conley.

Although I guess Lowry is such a good rebounder at times that maybe he could be a Bobby Jackson sort of 6th man. I'm not sure about that, having not been able to see him in Memphis much, and having to go off memories of him in college.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

^They might be modeling themselves after Toronto


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

HB said:


> ^They might be modeling themselves after Toronto


True enough. Speaking of which, it amazes me that Calderon and Ford both seem pretty happy. I think it takes a certain kind of player to accept that kind of shared role.


----------

